# Malay tiger? good or bad? best legit gear aroud these days?



## alan2012 (Oct 25, 2012)

Hi guys new to the forum, just got some malay tiger test e 10ml amps 10 in the box starting a 12week cycle at 400ml maby increase to 500ml on weeks 6-12, anybody tried this and if they have was it anygood?
Allso whats the best stuff around these dats what u can get hold off, i can get alpha pharma thoughts on this?


----------



## Grozny (Oct 25, 2012)

personally i like alpha pharma its well known brand here in EU.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Oct 25, 2012)

post some pics.


----------



## Goodskie (Oct 25, 2012)

400ml a week is kinda high


----------



## alan2012 (Oct 25, 2012)

hahaha meant 4ml pal





Goodskie said:


> 400ml a week is kinda high


----------



## alan2012 (Oct 25, 2012)

will take sum pics and post up bro


----------



## Digitalash (Oct 26, 2012)

You have your doses all screwed up bro. For one amps as far as I know do not come in 10ml, that would be a vial with a butyl stopper. Also ml is a measure of volume, not all test is dosed the same so you need to go by mg not ml. The amount of oil doesn't matter, only the mg of hormone you're injecting


----------



## alan2012 (Oct 26, 2012)

fuk lol though it was sumert daft like this
I have test 250mg per 1ml amp


----------



## Digitalash (Oct 26, 2012)

I figured lol. I wouldn't even bother starting at 400mg bro, not even worth the volume calculation. 500mg is minimum for a cycle IMO, you will be shutdown anyway and sides from that dose of test are very easily manageable. Just start right at 500mg and run it straight through, when it comes to test E 100mg really isn't a huge difference and I very much doubt you'll get any really bad sides from that kind of dose. At worst some oily skin/acne and a little water retention, and crazy libido


----------



## alan2012 (Oct 27, 2012)

Ok did 500mg in 1pin, going to start pin twice tho herd its better for blood levels etc 250mg mon & thursday, what do u recon for pct? nolva or clomid


Digitalash said:


> I figured lol. I wouldn't even bother starting at 400mg bro, not even worth the volume calculation. 500mg is minimum for a cycle IMO, you will be shutdown anyway and sides from that dose of test are very easily manageable. Just start right at 500mg and run it straight through, when it comes to test E 100mg really isn't a huge difference and I very much doubt you'll get any really bad sides from that kind of dose. At worst some oily skin/acne and a little water retention, and crazy libido


----------



## Standard Donkey (Oct 27, 2012)

alan2012 said:


> Ok did 500mg in 1pin, going to start pin twice tho herd its better for blood levels etc 250mg mon & thursday, what do u recon for pct? nolva or clomid




clomid + aromasin taper


----------



## alan2012 (Oct 29, 2012)

aromasin taper? tabs or liquid and where can i get from the uk


Standard Donkey said:


> clomid + aromasin taper


----------

